# Well Being Rewards



## ericanthony7 (Jul 25, 2019)

I completed the sleepio well being rewards activity a month ago and I’m supposed to be rewarded $100. Where do I go to check if the funds are there? I have an HRA account if that helps.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2019)

You can go on payandbenefits and click the well being rewards tile.  That should show you.


----------



## ericanthony7 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yetive said:


> You can go on payandbenefits and click the well being rewards tile.  That should show you.


Is it the earn well being rewards tile?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## ericanthony7 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Yes


I only see the green check mark.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 26, 2019)

That means you earned it.


----------



## ericanthony7 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yetive said:


> That means you earned it.


Will I get the funds though?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## ericanthony7 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Yes.


So will it be sent to my checking account or will it just pop up next to the checkmark?


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 27, 2019)

It is added to your health account. When you have a medical expense they will pay the medical biller from that account first. If you still have an outstanding balance on the bill it is your responsibility to pay it with FSA account funds (if you have a FSA) or your personal funds.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> It is added to your health account. When you have a medical expense they will pay the medical biller from that account first. If you still have an outstanding balance on the bill it is your responsibility to pay it with FSA account funds (if you have a FSA) or your personal funds.


FSA can also be used for medicine and pretty much anything that’s considered “health/medical” that insurance didn’t cover.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 27, 2019)

I didn't really know about the Well-Being Rewards but I got a notice in the mail to complete it by the end of this year so I'm working on it right now. I already completed the health learning activity to earn $100 and I thought I completed the Sleepio sleep assessment to earn another $100, but it hasn't reflected to show a check mark that I did it properly. I'm just supposed to click on the blue hyperlink that leads to the questions, right? I just want to make sure that I'm doing this right.


----------

